# PetPorte vs Sureflap



## Evurr

We're considering buying a microchip catflap for our boys and have been looking at what's on offer. 

It seems the Sureflap is a fair bit cheaper than the Pet Porte. 

Can anyone tell me if there is much difference in the quality and whether it is worth spending the extra money?

Cheers


----------



## IndysMamma

I have heard good things about both and here's my experience with the two companies.

I am shopping around for a catflap to keep 2 cats *in* and let one out... rang both companies up to ask about their flaps.

Sureflap: Super nice and tried to be helpful but unfortunately the microchip locking only works one way so to keep the two cats *in* I would need to fit it back to front... which would allow any other* cats into the house but not back out.

Good points for general purpose though: If anything *does* get damaged through standard use/other cats trying to break in then Sureflap will send replacement parts free of charge. They were super nice and tried to be helpful.

Petporte: Their flap comes with more options it seems (the light level locking etc) and they are working on making it read chips both ways so you can limit certain cats (useful when like me you have one disabled cat not allowed out... or even temp just injured or whatever)

Again very helpful on the phone and a similar parts replacements policy. They seem to be a *touch* sturdier than the sureflap weatherwise but unless you live in a hurricane zone either is good.

Petporte do also occasionally do promotional codes through vets to get it discounted to £80 there-abouts. Is your cat already chipped? cos I think the voucher comes with chipping.


----------



## JoWDC

We've got a PetPorte (the latest version) and are really pleased with it. We had problems with the earlier model, but changed in October to the latest model.

When we were originally researching which one to use, we found a website that did a comparison between the two cat flaps. At the time, the Sureflap didn't allow a cat to change it's mind (i.e. the cat had to go out or would get stuck) but the PetPorte does - which swung it for us. 

Pro's for the PetPorte that i have seen in action with ours:
1) Definately stops non-programmed cats coming in (the new tabby looked v confused that it couldn't get in the house).
2) Night mode is great (locks/unlocks itself when it gets dark/light enough) but see point below.
3) Vet mode means the cats can get in - but can't get out. So that just leaves you to chase the cats round the house.
4) Lucky regularly sticks her nose out, before reversing & then making up her mind to go out or not.

Cons
1) The old version got clogged up & had to be physically unlocked (it kept locking) - & we learned to late that you shouldn't use WD40, hence buying the new model. So far, we haven't had the same problems on the new version.
2) If you don't want your cat to go out at night, from this time of year you need to block the cat flap up (or in our case close the kitchen door), otherwise your cat will get out at a riduclously (sp) early time in the morning. We didn't think this was a problem until Patch got clipped by a car - by going out at around 5am.
3) On the old version, Patch got his paw stuck a couple of times in the flap when he tried to open it with his paw rather than his head. No known repeat problems with the new version.

Hope this helps a bit in your decision.


----------



## owain

Hello
I strongly recommend not buying a Petporte. I dont know about sure flap.

I think the Petporte is dangerous. 

We have had cats and 'ordinary' cat flaps for 30 years with no problems. We fitted a petporte (to try to stop other cats coming in) but a problem soon occurred. BOTH our cats got their paws jammed in the flap between the door and the plastic sill below. They were putting their paw out first, sliding it under the door, then changing their mind, pulling paw back only for the door to trap their paw below the door in shut position. There was maximum yowling and struggling on both occasions. Luckily we were in on both occasions and released the cats. If this occurred when we out all day then i think the cats would have been in some trouble. 

I have looked quickly on Google and soon found a report of someone else whose cat got a paw trapped in a similar way. It might not happen very often, but that very uncertainty is very unstatisfactory. Also I see reports of Petportes breaking. This is not surprising to me as the locking devise seemed a very flimsy plastic catch.

One problem with Petporte is the gap round the door is 2 or 3 mm which allows space for the paw to get squashed into. (This also makes it very drafty type of cat flap). Also, the wide plastic sill under the door makes an ideal surface onto which the paw can be trapped. Normal cat flaps dont have this. I have removed our Petporte and sent it back, and reinstalled a standard Staywell. And no more problems re trapped paws

The other thing we were unsure about re Petporte (which is plugged into mains the whole time) is what happens if power goes off when one is out of the house for a day or so. Ours seemed to revert to a locked mode

I have told the company of my concerns 


Cheers


----------



## JoWDC

owain said:


> Hello
> I strongly recommend not buying a Petporte. I dont know about sure flap.
> 
> I think the Petporte is dangerous.
> 
> We have had cats and 'ordinary' cat flaps for 30 years with no problems. We fitted a petporte (to try to stop other cats coming in) but a problem soon occurred. BOTH our cats got their paws jammed in the flap between the door and the plastic sill below. They were putting their paw out first, sliding it under the door, then changing their mind, pulling paw back only for the door to trap their paw below the door in shut position. There was maximum yowling and struggling on both occasions. Luckily we were in on both occasions and released the cats. If this occurred when we out all day then i think the cats would have been in some trouble.
> 
> I have looked quickly on Google and soon found a report of someone else whose cat got a paw trapped in a similar way. It might not happen very often, but that very uncertainty is very unstatisfactory. Also I see reports of Petportes breaking. This is not surprising to me as the locking devise seemed a very flimsy plastic catch.
> 
> One problem with Petporte is the gap round the door is 2 or 3 mm which allows space for the paw to get squashed into. (This also makes it very drafty type of cat flap). Also, the wide plastic sill under the door makes an ideal surface onto which the paw can be trapped. Normal cat flaps dont have this. I have removed our Petporte and sent it back, and reinstalled a standard Staywell. And no more problems re trapped paws
> 
> The other thing we were unsure about re Petporte (which is plugged into mains the whole time) is what happens if power goes off when one is out of the house for a day or so. Ours seemed to revert to a locked mode
> 
> I have told the company of my concerns
> 
> Cheers


Patch has done this twice to my knowledge with the old style PetPorte - never with the new style one - he has learn't not to use his paw to open the flap. The two times he got stuck, he got himself out as i became completely useless and what i was doing hurt him more.

I watched a demo comparing PetPorte and Sureflap and they showed the possibility of a cat getting stuck in a Sureflap - not just a paw, the whole cat, when they changed their mind about going out.

FYI The new one has a battery back up which is great during a power cut. New one also has a draft excluder.


----------



## owain

Hello

Re my concerns about my Petporte catflap (see ealier post) to be fair to them, they have refunded the purchase price, after i sent back the catflap and set out my concerns. People have said that the new version is better designed and overcomes at least some of the issues with the previous design (the one i had). We are going to stick with the old standard types of catflap though.

Cheers


----------



## rhian d

so generally the petporte is the better one to get then ? i might be getting a chip catflap as we have a cat that tries getting in our standard catflap but my 2 dont go out yet, and they wont go out until we get a chip catflap. I dont want the other cat getting in as he sprays all over the place even in his own home. We have lots of tape over the catflap at the miniute to stop him getting in.


----------



## brambley

I've had a SureFlap for just over a year now and really can't fault it. 

We did have a problem with one of our cats a few months ago where he was suddenly unable to use it, but it turned out that his chip had stopped working. SureFlap were excellent - even though the problem wasn't down to them they sent us a re-chipping kit free of charge, the vet put it in and we've had no problems since.

I haven't tried the Pet Porte, so can't comment on that but I remember looking at both before we got the SureFlap and I didn't like the idea of having a cable trailing from the door to the socket, which is why I chose the SureFlap. We've only just had to change the batteries with the SureFlap, so I was quite impressed with how well they lasted.


----------



## seamaster

We have had a Pet Porte for about three years now, and in general we are happy with it, it should be noted that the plastic has gone green with uv degradation.

We are moving soon and intend to put this type of cat flap in our new house, in a door.

With this in mind I am going to try the Sureflap as on inspection I like the fact that it does not have to hard wired to a constant power supply and I also like the build quality of the Sureflap.
So, on reflection, this does not help you at all!

Please put a note in your diary, its been four years since I have been on this web site, I'll talk again in another four years.


----------



## ABewick

Has anyone installed a Sureflap microchip cat flap in a double glazed door with metal spacers? If so, I would be grateful to know if this works.

Thanks


----------

